# need help with 71 Lemans suspension



## jzapper (Sep 1, 2014)

I want to replace the front and rear suspension on my 1971 Lemans Sport w/a 350 and AC. I am looking at the 1964-72 GM A-Body Front Suspension Rebuild Kit, Super Deluxe, Poly Urethane from Performance Online, one of the questions is what type of lower bushing type: 1.90 round. 1.65 round or oval. Is there a set type for this car or how can I tell. Also do you think this is a good kit to get or should I look for one with rubber bushings, this is not a high performance car, just a normal driver.


----------

